# Balloon mollys



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

im not a newbie, i have kept fish for ages, my question is do balloon mollies need salt in their water?
i have read many controversial things and i cant think which one is true. I know black molies and saflins need salt but not sure about balloon.

Thanks
Sean


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Mollies are mollies and all have the same basic requirements. The do best and are healthiest with the addition of marine salt, yes.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I have my mollies in a tank with a higher level of ph, with no salt. And they are in very good health.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

You can keep them fine without salt, but in the wild they are in semi-brackish water and do benefit from the addition of salt to their water.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Betta5 said:


> im not a newbie, i have kept fish for ages



Ages? I have kept fish longer than you've been alive 

Just had to chuckle at that


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Ages,in reletivity to my age!!! please stay on topic  LOL


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Salt is not a necessity. All freshwater fish benefit from a little salt added to their water (for medicinal purposes), but it isn't a necessity. Wild Mollies can be found in all waters ranging from completely fresh, brackish, and full saltwater. We have a pet shop in the area that sells small Black Mollies as feeder fish for Saltwater fish. If I ever set up a saltwater aquarium again, I'm going to include some Mollies that have been acclimated to full salt conditions.
Tony


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I would always use salt, especially for livebearers. But I halved their "dose" down to the same as the other fish and they've been fine (from 2 teaspoons per 10 L to 1).


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

doggydad38 said:


> Salt is not a necessity. All freshwater fish benefit from a little salt added to their water (for medicinal purposes), but it isn't a necessity.


This is incorrect. Its a myth. Most freshwater fish do not benefit from salt in their water. The only time they benefit from salt is when actively being treated for ich or velvet. Salt in the water does nothing as a tonic to prevent illness or disease. 

However, livebearers such as mollies and guppies DO benefit from the addition of salt, particularly marine salt. No, its not required but there is a lot of evidence that they are healthier and live longer with the addition of salt. Yes, mollies thrive in full saltwater. We have several in a high end brackish tank right now that started off in freshwater. They just had fry.  I know someone who has some living in her reef tank.


----------

